# Green fish on S****Berry



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Fished with my Pa in Law for a few hours in between the rain storms and wind. He loves the spinner bait now. Drop shot lizard was the ticket for me.

The last few trips are documented at:

http://www.flyfishfood.blogspot.com.

Peace be with you. Not Humans.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Your pa in law caught that one under my tree didn't he.  Luckily I didn't educate him much for ya. :lol: That other one is a pig. Good work.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Your pa in law caught that one under my tree didn't he.  Luckily I didn't educate him much for ya. :lol: That other one is a pig. Good work.


Yes sir Mr. Pink. That tree is a good bassy area. I fish there because there are always fish, and you come out to give us the latest report. It's like a mini bait shop minus the bait.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice looking fish, cheech. Nice to see you exploiting your local opportunities. I'd probably fish for bass quite often if I lived there. Good job.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Nice looking fish, cheech. Nice to see you exploiting your local opportunities. I'd probably fish for bass quite often if I lived there. Good job.


Absolutely. There is something about gas being $4 per gallon that makes me want to fish there more and more. So much so that I'm throwin' yum dinger dropshot on berkeley gulp on mojo dropshot lures and weights. Did that just make sense? I guess that's what bass fishing does to you. The only drawback to fishing out there is when Fixed B decides to streak across his back yard. I accept guest fishing requests... the payment is a box of donuts and a 12 o Dew.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

...and a welder's mask to protect your precious eyes from FB's tender hide.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

cheech's deal is pretty good LOAH. I charge a 12 pack of beer, and back rubs. :lol:


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Good lookin fish.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> cheech's deal is pretty good LOAH. I charge a 12 pack of beer, and back rubs. :lol:


 :shock: :lol:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> cheech's deal is pretty good LOAH. I charge a 12 pack of beer, and back rubs.


Tip: Use the elbow for the back rubs, otherwise you'll spend a few days with hands straight out of Teen Wolf from all the sticky back hair.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

drop shotting a roboworm.... Welcome to the darkside of the fishing force! 

Looks like you had fun. the bass season has seemed to take forever to get here this year.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I caught 3 little guys last night. Jahan came over and had a little better luck. He caught two boats, and his wife. :lol: He did have one fish on for a second.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I caught 3 little guys last night. Jahan came over and had a little better luck. He caught two boats, and his wife. :lol: He did have one fish on for a second.


That boat was testing the limit of my line, I had to let it run for a little while to wear it out, but I eventually landed that beast. That was fun, hopefully next time I can actually land one, a fish that is. :lol:


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

jahan said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > I caught 3 little guys last night. Jahan came over and had a little better luck. He caught two boats, and his wife. :lol: He did have one fish on for a second.
> ...


Just keep fishing Fixed Income's back yard :shock: . All the bass hang under the trees on either side of his yard.

If all else fails, have his son tell you what to throw, he's the best fisherman in that household.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

:lol: I caught one under that tree last night.


----------

